# fishing for bull reds, or black drum in the north mytle surf?



## brandonhollaway (May 22, 2010)

I will be staying in baywatch resort north myrtle , june 5-12th, and am planning on doing some surf fishing infront of the condo. I usually land base shark fish, but since I cant drive to another location on this trip, and its horry county, I know that is banned. So Instead of bringing my yak rods, I will have my surf rods. Are There any bull reds or black drum to be caught that time of year in that area from the surf? I had planned on using finger mullet, and small live whiting for bait, with a circle hook and a 100lb mono leader. Also what about blue fish, are the bigger ones in , or just the small one?
:fishing:


----------



## brandonhollaway (May 22, 2010)

any body


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

You might get on to a big Blue,some Whiting,Pomps,maybe a Flounder or Trout.
You might also catch some Sharks......anyway.If you are fishing surf rods you cant make em not bite.


----------



## brandonhollaway (May 22, 2010)

Ya, I figured some shark would be caught on the trip, And I will be fishing early morning and afternoon/night so hopefully not to many people will be around so I can land it, de hook, and relese it, without geting in trouble for not cuting my line. I would realy like to catch some big blues, or some car hood rays.


----------



## REB (Jul 21, 2009)

The beach is VERY crowded in front of Baywatch. Many years ago, there was a pier there. I do not know if there is any structure from it left in the water.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

REB said:


> The beach is VERY crowded in front of Baywatch. Many years ago, there was a pier there. I do not know if there is any structure from it left in the water.


First I ever heard about a pier in fron of BW. Not the greatest fishing there though....drinking at fishtales however is always on.


----------



## REB (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep, was the old Holiday Inn pier. It divided Cresent Beach from Atlantic Beach.


----------



## brandonhollaway (May 22, 2010)

So, what makes the surf area in front of bw bad, is it shallow their or somthing?


----------



## REB (Jul 21, 2009)

Fishing isn't bad, its just that you have tons of people. Last time I fished there was 5 years ago. I caught lots of fish, but every time I caught one I would have a bunch of people asking me if it was a shark. If I did catch an 11" shark, I would have a bunch of people wanting to take a picture of it, along with the usual questions like "Are there really sharks in there?" If you fish there be sure to get a very early start, because by 9:30 there will probably be too many people in the water. If you do happen to catch a small shark, try to keep it in the water while unhooking it and tell everyone that asks that it was a whiting.


----------



## brandonhollaway (May 22, 2010)

Ya, I had planned on geting up early , around 530 every morning and fishing untill about 8 or so , then from around 8pm till 10 or 11. I know what you mean with people and sharks, they are such idiots. They think that sharks are just in the open ocean, and never come into the surf, boy are they wrong


----------



## Nairb (May 6, 2010)

I will be doing the exact same thing and staying at Sanabel at, I think it is called crescent beach. I will be there the 5th-12th, not sure how close we are but would love some company while night fishing. My wife and son will crash early, I fish most nights til ~midnight or so.


----------



## Bubbasales (Aug 4, 2008)

Probably won't see any reds or drum. Yeah, it's shallow. Have to know the area/ there are some bottom changes, but I've not been here long enough to find out and the sites are kept pretty close to the chest from the natives. Blues, yes. Spanish. Some small rays. use the most fresh bait you can and have a crocodile spoon ready to cast if the birds start their thing. Alson may try a cast net for bait. Got to time it so you won't be in with the swimmers so early and late. Good luck. Contact Skink. Man knows everything. He's at Garden City Pier.


----------



## RodandReel2010 (May 8, 2010)

Mr. Holloway and Myself are the one's going to myrtle...Also wondering what's the cheapest pier of fish off of? Brandon will prob be king fishing but I will just be fishing for whatever is biting...prob throw straw rigs for spanish and blues most of the time...

Thanks for the info on the Surf fishing guys...We will do all of our fishing either early or late at night!!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

RodandReel2010 said:


> Mr. Holloway and Myself are the one's going to myrtle...Also wondering what's the cheapest pier of fish off of? Brandon will prob be king fishing but I will just be fishing for whatever is biting...prob throw straw rigs for spanish and blues most of the time...
> 
> Thanks for the info on the Surf fishing guys...We will do all of our fishing either early or late at night!!


They're all about the same. 2nd Ave is $5 while they're doing the construction and hardly anyone fishes it cause they don't know it's open. But it may or may not be $5 when you get there.


----------

